# New Bambino Plus user



## Superdon (Jan 14, 2022)

So, I'm new to all of this after previously only using a Nespresso machine.

After a lot of reading, I've now got a Bambino Plus and am waiting on a JX Pro grinder (didnt want a large electric grinder). I'm also waiting on some beans from a couple of the online suppliers.

I know I want to be doing manual shots and want to try and get the best output I can. Will be drinking a range of drinks from straight espresso through to milky drinks.

Can anyone point me to a simple step by step guide to start me off?


----------

